# Device that changes traffic lights?



## MMiz (Jul 17, 2004)

Some of our units have a device, that with a flick of a switch in the responding unit, will change the traffic light so that it's green as the unit approaches.

I've heard about this before.  I've also heard of lights that change when someone flashes their brights several times.

Anyone else see this in the field?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 17, 2004)

A lot of the big city ambulances have them.  They use an infrared optical strobe to activate the traffic lights in their favor.

Assuming, of course, that everyone obeys the traffic lights.


----------



## rescuecpt (Jul 17, 2004)

We have the Opticons in our area.  We have a strobe that is affixed just above our front lightbar.  It changes the light to green for us for 3 cycles, and can be sensed from about 1,000 feet away.  However, it only works on lights that have an Opticon receptor, so not every intersection is set up.


----------



## MMiz (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rescuelt_@Jul 17 2004, 04:36 PM
> * We have the Opticons in our area.  We have a strobe that is affixed just above our front lightbar.  It changes the light to green for us for 3 cycles, and can be sensed from about 1,000 feet away.  However, it only works on lights that have an Opticon receptor, so not every intersection is set up. *


 That's exactly what we have, thanks for reminding me.


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Jul 17, 2004)

They're used in a few areas around here, but aren't prevalent because of the number of different jurisdiction and public/private agencies.

I'm pretty sure that flashing highbeams at the receivers to make the signal change is an urban legend, though I couldn't find anything one way or the other on it on Snopes. Most of the devices operate in infrared rather than the visual spectrum. There are, however, several disreputable manufacturers who will sell the real control strobe devices to the general public (surprisingly, not all states currently restrict their sale, though a Federal restriction is being considered). I've also heard of them showing up on eBay.

The City of Monrovia installed a relatively new system where emergency vehicles are equipped with a radio transponder rather than a strobe. Several intersections are equipped with the receiving system with includes a large display board mounted on the overhead arms. When an emergency vehicle approaches on a call, the receiver changes the lights to red in all directions except the one the vehicle is travelling in and displays the words "Emergency Vehicle Approaching" and an arrow indicating the direction on the display.


----------



## rescuecpt (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SafetyPro_@Jul 17 2004, 08:21 PM
> * When an emergency vehicle approaches on a call, the receiver changes the lights to red in all directions except the one the vehicle is travelling in and displays the words "Emergency Vehicle Approaching" and an arrow indicating the direction on the display. *


 That's pretty cool.

I'm continually surprised by geniuses who can't seem to get out of the way, despite lights, sirens, buzzers, and the occasional broadcast over the PA "please move to the side of the road" (if not a little more explicit)


----------



## croaker260 (Jul 23, 2004)

In my experiance, the use of the opitcom has positively impacted our safety in a major way,as well as brake life, etc. 
I have to admit I kindof discounted the impact it would have, but having worked in a system where 80% or more of signals are opitcom equiped, wouldnt want to work in a sytem that wanst. Are their idiots on the road...yes....but the Opticom helps mediate the "moderate idiocy", where only a strong respect for murphys laws will impact the "severe idiocy".

ALSO of note: We have the filter covers that prevent the Opticom from being seen with the naked eye. This enables us to respond on  code 2 responses (no L&S) much quicker, and we all can agree that is safeer for the public as well, while still insuring our responses are fairly timely. Remember that while code 2 responses may not be an immediate life threat, many still have time sensitive issues, such as pain control, non lifethreatening injuries, etc.  This also decreases out of service times on calls...also important in busy systems.


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Jul 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by croaker260_@Jul 23 2004, 01:03 PM
> * ALSO of note: We have the filter covers that prevent the Opticom from being seen with the naked eye. This enables us to respond on  code 2 responses (no L&S) much quicker, and we all can agree that is safeer for the public as well, while still insuring our responses are fairly timely. *


 I'd like that. Since we don't have signals in town, we only run into them on transports, the majority of which are Code 2. 

I also ended up running a Code 3 call back into town last night. Were only a couple blocks from the hospital when the call came in, so it was one of our longer runs. Thankfully was about 11 PM with little traffic and we hit all green lights anyway.


----------



## ma2va92 (Jul 24, 2004)

not many light here.. only when we head into the city... biggest problem is folks that will not pull over ... over better yet but on the R blinker .. then pull to the L and stop in the middle lane... like to have a tazer for the cars ....zap them then drive around them


----------



## Ray1129 (Aug 10, 2004)

Yes, I'm kinda late on the readage of this thread, but oh well.  *shrugs*  I like the idea of the Opticon, so long as you have a bunch of rural areas.  I don't think it would be the best of ideas to use in the city or in places where multiple units end up responding and being at the same intersection from different directions at the same time.  *idly wonders if that made any sense what-so-ever*

I'm presently looking for the article where several units arrived at the same intersection at the same time and there was an accident.....

Though, in general I think they are a good idea....


----------



## croaker260 (Aug 11, 2004)

I like the idea of the Opticon, so long as you have a bunch of rural areas.

Actually I have found that the more stop lights, the more effective they are. What good is an opticom when you may only hit 1 or two lights, but 10 stop signs and four way intersections?

 I don't think it would be the best of ideas to use in the city or in places where multiple units end up responding and being at the same intersection from different directions at the same time.

THe opticom equiped intersections can come with an optional system that shines a light in the direction of the responding unit that triggers the intersetion first. And in the event of multiple units, shins a flashing light at the other responding units to make sure they dont blow it. ANd if your light is red, you still have to come to a complete stop anyway.

So it is IDEAL for sub urban/uurban enviroments.

Steve


----------



## Ray1129 (Aug 11, 2004)

Yet again, I stand corrected.   :lol:  

However, I would still be a little nervous using one.  My county is quite rural, and there are plenty of stop lights in some of the towns.  There aren't however, multiple units popping up from every which direction at once.  There's only really one town that has that problem due to multiple houses spread across the town....from the same company.  *shrugs*  I guess since I don't have one/haven't seen one in action I have no real room to express a positive or negative opinion about them, yet.


----------



## rescuecpt (Aug 11, 2004)

I like mine, both for the FD and ambulance Corps.  My neighborhood (FD) has no lights, but it's 12 miles to the hospital and 6 miles down the road we start hitting lights every 1,000 feet or so.

Around here, the Opticons are prioritized... if it senses me first, it will change my light until I'm through the intersection and it can't sense me anymore (and then some) and then change the other light.  Luckily there aren't too many other departments coming from my direction (the North).

With the ambulance corps, I've had as many as 2 ambulances fall into line behind me from other departments because we travel a main road up to one of the hospitals (coming from the South).  The Opti picks up all of us and stops traffic for 3 + cycles.  It's like a little emergency parade


----------



## Ray1129 (Aug 11, 2004)

That really sounds neat.....*is now changing my opinion of said device, now knowing there's a safety feature installed*....I bet a few of our companies could make use of that.    

Ray


----------



## TTLWHKR (Mar 4, 2005)

They seem like a great device until you hear from the drivers seat..

"OH NO. NO. NO. Somethings. NO. NOOOOOO. @#%%%#@##!~. NO. Something is wrong... They're all flashing green. SON OF A..... It changed in the wrong direction... WHAT THE... I pushed the right button, they... what the... it's cracked. OH NO. It's flashing green again."

Then the FD has it hooked up so that when the whistle is activated, all the lights change red. Well, we go through and change them so we can go through-and all of them turn green. So the fire station changes them again. After so many MVA's involving the blue light brigade passing on main st, they cut the wires.


----------



## Jon (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by croaker260_@Jul 23 2004, 03:03 PM
> * ALSO of note: We have the filter covers that prevent the Opticom from being seen with the naked eye. This enables us to respond on  code 2 responses (no L&S) much quicker, and we all can agree that is safeer for the public as well, while still insuring our responses are fairly timely. Remember that while code 2 responses may not be an immediate life threat, many still have time sensitive issues, such as pain control, non lifethreatening injuries, etc.  This also decreases out of service times on calls...also important in busy systems. *


 Around here, everyone has the clear strobe, which makes it VERY obvious when the ALS chase car is "cheating" when following the ambulance to the ED. 


(For the record, the IR filter decreases the range, but makes it invisible to the human eye)

Also, the City of Philadelpha doesn't really have lots of lights with the sensors - some of the ones in center city do, and some on their borders, but out of the city more have the sensors than don't.

The other method besides the dradio beacon and the strobe is the device that senses the siren Yelp and trips lights / opens gates to that.

Oh, and the biggest issue of the opticom is making public works trim the trees so that the sensors can "see" farther   

All in all they are VERY nice to have, and make life a little less risky for all.

Jon


----------



## Margaritaville (Mar 5, 2005)

We don't use Opticons. In our city there is so much congested traffic at intersections and each intersection gets congested into the next... its just not justified.

But in the next city over, they are installed and are a godsend. I guess it just depends on your area. Either way, just always be careful and keep your eyes open.


----------



## Phridae (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@Jul 17 2004, 04:36 PM
> * We have the Opticons in our area.  We have a strobe that is affixed just above our front lightbar.  It changes the light to green for us for 3 cycles, and can be sensed from about 1,000 feet away.  However, it only works on lights that have an Opticon receptor, so not every intersection is set up. *


 I was reading old posts. Sue me.

We have Opticom here too. But only on the new sets of lights. Apparently its state law in Wisconsin that if a new set of lights are installed, Opticom has to be installed also. However, it costs a pretty penny to have it placed on existing lights.  For some stupid reason, Rescue has yet to get a remote or whatever for it. Police and Fire have the remotes.


----------



## JJR512 (Apr 18, 2006)

*Man Ticketed For Changing Red Lights To Green*



> *Man Ticketed For Changing Red Lights To Green*
> 
> *Jason Niccum Says Device Bought On eBay Cut His Drive To Work*
> 
> ...


Read more: http://www.thedenverchannel.com/news/8761620/detail.html

The article goes on to mention that the city will soon by installing a new system designed to block unauthorized light-changing signals. I'd be interested to know how that's supposed to work, as well as how long it takes before that's cracked or gotten around somehow.


----------



## Jon (Apr 19, 2006)

there is a system out there that "pulses" the opticom in a pattern to make it an authorized vehicle...

The one I like the most, though, is the system that opens gates with 3 seconds of "Yelp" siren...


----------



## TTLWHKR (Apr 19, 2006)

We don't have them anymore, at least not where I currently work. But one guy made a hair-brained plight to get a button to raise the gates at grade crossings... So we could get through.

Ah, excuse me freight train, would you mind breaking your cars apart, so we can get through?

No, he wants to put them up, so he can beat the train... and get killed like the thousands of other dumb :censored::censored::censored::censored:s that just drive around them :unsure:


----------



## Raf (Apr 19, 2006)

I tried flashing my high beams in downtown boston late at night and it seems to work.

Have you seen the radar detectors by Cobra? They also pick up strobes from ambulances and will say "Emergency Vehicle Approaching" on the screen.


----------

